# October 2012 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry for the delay on this one folks. The winner of the Sept drawing for the coat is SMaxwell!

This month we'll bump it up and do a saddle kit! 4-H is starting again and it is perfect for your projects or for anyone who needs an extra saddle. The Oak and popular saddle kit comes with regular strapping and requires a few hours to complete.
[attachment=0:tm29l8cx]saddle_kit.jpg[/attachment:tm29l8cx]
This is a short one so get in on it quickly. Reply to this post before the end of October to be automatically entered in the random drawing.


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Please count me in.
Thanks,
Cody


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Always room for... oh wait no there isnt. Ill pass and let the someone else have a shot  Thanks Rex!


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Now I'm glad I didn't win last month. I need a saddle more!


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## dvelarde4 (Sep 13, 2012)

I need a saddle.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

.There is a 4-H group here in town that packs goats. I would like one to give to them!


----------



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

I really could use this saddle cause I have 2 goats that are bare back on our hiking trips that are wishing they could help the other goats pack. I hope we get lucky. Please enter us in the drawing. Thanks Rex


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

Why to go Rex. We don't want in. Just a thank you for all you do. Promoting packgoats and hunting!!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Well....only if you twist my arm


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

I could use another one for my goats!

Thanks


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

Definitely could use this. Put my name in the hat.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

This would make a great Christmas present!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I really wanted that coat, Shaq looks great in blue. However with Christmas Parades comming up he still could show off.

Nancy


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Definitely count me in ... if won, I'll donate to our 4-H club! Still trying to replace all of our lesser quality gear!


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

I will also pass on this one Rex. I like the idea of donating the saddle to a 4-H group or youngster that needs a good saddle. I hope it puts a big smile on some youngsters face.

Thanks again Rex for your commitment and continued support to the Goat Packing World.

Wapiti, Sasquatch, Mocha-Man and Sandy-Lane.

Curtis King : Burbank WA.


----------



## Willys54 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wonderful. I'm in. I have two wethers ready to start packing but only one saddle...and packing weather is just beginning here in AZ deserts!

Evan
Mesa, AZ


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

raiseing hand :!:


----------



## Bear (Nov 15, 2009)

hey sign me up


----------



## Bret.R (Apr 18, 2011)

Count me in please.


----------

